# What would your dog choose right now



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

just for fun if given these choices...


The snow 


A74A3152 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

The boat


Untitled by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


Lake side 


DSC00736 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

In the grass


DSC00797 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Snowy River


A74A3252 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

By the Fireplace


A74A3061 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Pete & Woody


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lakes and fields all the way. 

Great pictures<:


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Diesel would be able to make that choice! I think he would pick the snowy river because then he could play in the water and the snow! His two faves.... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley would choose the fireplace because there's no water involved 
Ky would choose Lake side, she loves the water and she's a great fisherdog. Every time she goes in the lake she comes out with a fish and nobody can take it away from her. She loves fish


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Renny would probably choose the fireplace too. Beautiful pics!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley would choose the fireplace because there's no water involved
> Ky would choose Lake side, she loves the water and she's a great fisherdog. Every time she goes in the lake she comes out with a fish and nobody can take it away from her. She loves fish


Sounds like Ky does better than I do fishing and I'm pretty good. How would Ky do in the boat? Maybe I could borrow her some time and get some pointers.

Pete


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I think lakeside--- it looks so open and free. Lola is pretty much in our big fenced back yard loose- but she is still contained.... but... to be able to run and run and go into the lake and all..... I think that would be like a dream come true!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Sounds like Ky does better than I do fishing and I'm pretty good. How would Ky do in the boat? Maybe I could borrow her some time and get some pointers.
> 
> Pete


She likes to go out on the boat for short periods but she gets bored fast. She can't catch fish from the boat so what's the point


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

No boat dogs??? Woody likes the boat more than the car and he loves the car.

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona says in the grass, easy hunting for those meadow voles


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> No boat dogs??? Woody likes the boat more than the car and he loves the car.
> 
> Pete


Deardra and Tucker LOVED the canoe, Fiona puts up with it.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wake would choose the snow - his favorite place to be (other than on the sofa sitting next to me, which is where he is right now)!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Fiona says in the grass, easy hunting for those meadow voles


Woody loves going after those winter voles...he's yet to get one...


A74A3298 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

If the snow were any deeper I think he'd completely disappear.

Pete


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that is hard, my gang loves it all except the boat (never had one) but I am sure they would like it. I think the snow would be #1 and then cozy by the fireplace!

Woody has a wonderful life that's for sure!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Snowy lakeside would be Molly's choice. 

I took this with my phone.. Molly's in there somewhere. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lakeside with a lot of mud near by.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Deardra and Tucker LOVED the canoe, Fiona puts up with it.


I know you've got some wonderful pictures with the dogs and the canoe that I recall seeing.



Vhuynh2 said:


> Snowy lakeside would be Molly's choice.
> 
> I took this with my phone.. Molly's in there somewhere.
> View attachment 151866
> ...


What an absolutely beautiful picture and with a phone no less!

Pete


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Whichever option where Harry could get the muddiest!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think Max would pick the Lakeside, and he would be in there swimming in a heartbeat.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> No boat dogs??? Woody likes the boat more than the car and he loves the car.
> 
> Pete


Diesel loves the boat and the lake! I just think he would spin in circles trying to decide! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

mine would dash through the snow to the lakeside...have a good time swiming...taking the boat to the shore and go chasing birds on the grass  ... ok, Pinja will roll in the grass and Bevan would chase birds till he drops


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures. I can't pick for my guys because their choice isn't an option-Beach all the way for my two.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I definitely agree all of mine would choose the water/lake. I wish even one of them would choose their bed!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

great pictures! Chloe would love all of them, but I think should pick the snowy river. It would be best of both worlds for her - water and snow!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic pictures. I can't pick for my guys because their choice isn't an option-Beach all the way for my two.


I never thought about that but Woody's never been on the beach...heck I grew up on the beach...poor little guy.

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I know you've got some wonderful pictures with the dogs and the canoe that I recall seeing
> 
> Pete


One you haven't seen of Deardra, always ready for a ride


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby would like the snow, followed by the fireplace! Great pics by the way.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> One you haven't seen of Deardra, always ready for a ride


I was hoping you might post one Steve....gotta love that smile.

Pete


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*PRICELESS!!!!*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker would definitely want the lake first, the fire after.  

Bella, I'm not sure about yet. Perhaps the lake. 

Tess would like the open field where she could run, run, run!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What wonderful choices. Jess would choose either the snow or the grass , and celebrate with the legs up in the air happy dance.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely anything that involved swimming!!!!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Macin would have chosen the roof lol. Tuco hasn't been swimming yet so il say snow


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie would pick all of the above. She's always up for anything.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great photos!
Tiny and Tito would probably both choose lakeside, as there's always the hope of a retrieve in the water if one is lakeside. 
Second choice for Tiny would be the fireplace, heck, at her age she's earned it. Tito would probably choose the snowy river. 
Boats mean you have to stay IN the boat. That means you can't SWIM!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What great photos!
> Tiny and Tito would probably both choose lakeside, as there's always the hope of a retrieve in the water if one is lakeside.
> Second choice for Tiny would be the fireplace, heck, at her age she's earned it. Tito would probably choose the snowy river.
> Boats mean you have to stay IN the boat. That means you can't SWIM!


How about this choice Barb for Tito & Tiny...










Pete & Woody


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are great pics. I'm not sure Honey could choose just one so she'd probably opt to go live with Woody and do everything!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Edgar would choose anything as long as it's outdoors! Although, I think lakes are his favorite. He would spend every day by a lake if he could, I'm sure! 
The only one he wouldn't pick is fireside because for some reason he just really hates the heat.
Great pictures by the way! The one by the fire is really cute.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Lake! Yukon loves the water!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I never thought about that but Woody's never been on the beach...heck I grew up on the beach...poor little guy.
> 
> Pete


Poor Woody, my guys say Woody has no idea what he's missing.

Dogs aren't suppose to be Off leash on this beach, but it was off season and no one was around, what can I say????



Love the picture of Sammie, beautiful.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner - snowy river, he (LOVES) the snow but water is a very close 2nd so this would be the best of both worlds.

Honey - hummm, still learning about my little girl. I would say the lake for sure as long as there were ducks to chase...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance would definitely choose the fireplace. He would probably really like the lake if it was close enough that he didn't have to go for a car ride. :no:

Lucy will go anywhere and do anything, as long as she gets to go in the car. She'd like the fireplace, too, but she's a die hard traveler. I'm not too sure about the snow, though. Lucy gets cold right away. 

Great pictures, BTW...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor Woody, my guys say Woody has no idea what he's missing.
> 
> Dogs aren't suppose to be Off leash on this beach, but it was off season and no one was around, what can I say????
> 
> ...


Sandy your beaches are beautiful and your boys are very lucky to have that kind of terrain to run and play in. But that's a bit of a drive for us so old Woody is just going to have to make due up here, poor guy,  but what he doesn't know won't hurt him.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Snowy River! Since I'm not sure which he likes more...snow or water.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Sandy your beaches are beautiful and your boys are very lucky to have that kind of terrain to run and play in. But that's a bit of a drive for us so old Woody is just going to have to make due up here, poor guy,  but what he doesn't know won't hurt him.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Very lucky and spoiled to be living in such a beautiful area here.I try to remember that when it's the middle of Tourist season, it's totally crazy, I keep telling myself the Off Season will be here before I know it.

You should take a drive down your Coast maybe to San Diego, sure Woody would love the beaches there.


----------

